# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.2 BETA Released

## mohamed73

*Here is ASANSAM Rev 2.0.2 BETA from Not Sleeping TEAM*    *GT-I9300 Direct Unlock (Improved)/Repair IMEI GT-N7100 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5830  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5830B Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5830D Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5830L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5830T Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5838  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5670  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5670L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5670B Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5660  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5660L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5660V Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5660M Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5570  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5570B Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5578  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI GT-S5570L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI SCH-I559  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI SGH-T499  Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    F.A.Q * Q. How Can i Unlock/Change Imei I9300 and N7100?  A. for that Do these Steps          1) Root your Phone         2) Install Root Explorer Application or any other Good File    Manager (it Must Capable to Accsess Root Folder of Phone)     3) Run that Filemanager and be sure you are granted as super user  then backup efs folder and factory folder these 2 folders contains these  files/folders in normal phones  *efs 
             .files
             bluetooth 
             drm
             FactoryApp
             imei
             wifi
             .nv_core.bak
             .nv_core.bak.md5
             .nv_data.bak
             .nv_data.bak.md5
             .nv_state
             00000000.authtokcont
             gyro_cal_data
             h2k.dat
             nv.log
             nv_data.bin       
             nv_data.bin.md5
             redata.bin
             wv.keys*    *factory 
                .files
                bluetooth 
                drm
                FactoryApp
                imei
                wifi
                .nv_core.bak
                .nv_core.bak.md5
                .nv_data.bak
                .nv_data.bak.md5
                .nv_state
                00000000.authtokcont
                gyro_cal_data
                h2k.dat
                nv.log
                nv_data.bin       
                nv_data.bin.md5
                redata.bin
                wv.keys*  
   4) Put this backup in safe place and then continue to your work
   5) Enable USB Debugging (systems > Developers Options > USB Debugging)
   6) For Both Unlock/Repair Imei you must fill Imei so enter your imei 
   7) connect micro uart cable to ASB Box or any UART Interafce you want
   8) select that UART COM in selct Port in ASANSAM soft
   9) click on Direct Unlock for unlocking and Repair Imei for Repairing Imei
  10) Connect USB Cable to Phone and wait for next step
  11) after you see   
      Disabling Security ...Done!
      Rebooting... OK!   
      Remove USB Cable from Phone and Connect Micro UART cable to Phone you have 40 seconds to doing this
  12) Wait till Procedure end
  13) after that Phone going Factory Reset but some times it not happen  if its not happen it's recommend to doing this your self (*2767*3855#)     Q. When I Unlock/Repair IMEI on I9300/N7100 i got "Cant Found Any Patch for This Phone Version ...." message how can i do?   A. thats because your phone modem patch not exist in "C\ASANSAM2\DATA\Loaders\Patches"     for that doing these steps 
   1) Press Direct Unlock/Repair Imei you got that message another time  its okay now just see what is your PDA/CSC/Phone version you have 
      for example you have phone with these versions 
       PDA Version          : I9300XXALEF
       CS Version           : I9300OXEALE4 *Phone Version        : I9300XXLEF*  
      if you have flash file with these versions check that what is your file type (One Package or Not)
      if its one package try extract that with 7zip and get modem.bin file from that
      if its non one package extract MODEM_I9300XXLEF_REV02_REV04_CL1147871.tar.md5 and get modem.bin file from that 
   2) now on ASANSAM soft in Menu select "Settings >  Modem Patch Generator"
   3) new window appear Select your Modem file(modem.bin) and in 'Enter Modem Patch File Name' section enter name of your patch
      NOW SEE YOUR LOG AND ENTER PHONE VERSION AS PATCH MODEM NAME (WITH OUR EXAMPLE: I9300XXLEF)
   4) click on Patch Modem and wait till message Done appear
   5) if every thing be ok your patch file created and moved to  "C\ASANSAM2\DATA\Loaders\Patches" it named  'USERCREATE_XXXXXXXXXXXXX.bin' for our example  'USERCREATE_I9300XXLEF.bin'
   6) now retry Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI*   
Uninstall Previous Version and install this new setup    *  *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!! * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

